# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  Daily Task recorder with VJCalendar

## sridharavijay

This is a task manager for daily tasks. If the task status is completed,
it is marked blue in the calendar, if it is holiday it is yellow, if it is incomplete,
it is red. Add innumerable number of tasks. 

VJCalendar is a component which supports all this. So enjoy using 
VJCalendar and TaskExample project!
This is added with the help file for VJCalendar control..
Feedback please!

----------

